# Brian Williams "war hero"



## Gunz (Feb 5, 2015)

NBC has promos running--you may have seen them-- essentially about how Williams has been scarred by memories of battle while covering the war in Iraq.  Now he's been outted as a lying POS. And his apology is the most equivocating pile of horseshit I've ever heard. He can't even admit he just fucking lied to make himself look like a macho man...he says it was a "bungled attempt to thank veterans." 


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-31143744


----------



## Grunt (Feb 5, 2015)

He was cool with perpetuating the story until he was called out on it.

Now he can't even own up to it and apologize for it like he should.

He's a liar with no integrity who should be looking for another line of work this morning since he is now a reporter who outright lies to his audience.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

This bums me out.  I really liked him (I thought), especially appreciated his sense of humor about himself on Jimmy Fallon.  All my so-called media heroes are falling off their pedestals, I really have no one left to look up to other than @pardus .  Sigh...


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

That wasn't any kind of apology. What a lying scumbag POS!

His initial apology on FB...

"To Joseph, Lance, Jonathan, Pate, Michael and all those who have posted: You are absolutely right and I was wrong. In fact, I spent much of the weekend thinking I'd gone crazy. I feel terrible about making this mistake, especially since I found my OWN WRITING about the incident from back in '08, and I was indeed on the Chinook behind the bird that took the RPG in the tail housing just above the ramp. Because I have no desire to fictionalize my experience (we all saw it happened the first time) and no need to dramatize events as they actually happened, I think the constant viewing of the video showing us inspecting the impact area -- and the fog of memory over 12 years -- made me conflate the two, and I apologize. I certainly remember the armored mech platoon, meeting Capt. Eric Nye and of course Tim Terpak. Shortly after they arrived, so did the Orange Crush sandstorm, making virtually all outdoor functions impossible. I honestly don't remember which of the three choppers Gen. Downing and I slept in, but we spent two nights on the stowable web bench seats in one of the three birds. Later in the invasion when Gen. Downing and I reached Baghdad, I remember searching the parade grounds for Tim's Bradley to no avail. My attempt to pay tribute to CSM Terpak was to honor his 23+ years in service to our nation, and it had been 12 years since I saw him. The ultimate irony is: In writing up the synopsis of the 2 nights and 3 days I spent with him in the desert, I managed to switch aircraft. Nobody's trying to steal anyone's valor. Quite the contrary: I was and remain a civilian journalist covering the stories of those who volunteered for duty. This was simply an attempt to thank Tim, our military and Veterans everywhere -- those who have served while I did not."


Scumbag.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 5, 2015)

Fuck him. Fire him. Forget him.....

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

If I understand correctly,  He 'was' saying that he was in a chopper that was shot down courtesy of an RPG.

Now he is saying, "My bad!  I was actually on the chopper behind the chopper that was shot down"

"doh-kay"

You might forget (trama) that you were on the first chopper, but I ain't buying that 12 years later you genuinely remember being on that first chopper and then blame it on  "fog of memory".  At least he was smart enough not to use the "fog of war" phrase.

Fuck em'


----------



## RetPara (Feb 5, 2015)

It's all that is being talked about on all my right wing extremist reactionary radio programs.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

This has the potential to be very bad for Mr Williams. Fuck'm.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

I just don't understand how in today's age, famous folk think they are untouchable.  If you tell a story about being on a chopper that went down after being hit by an RPG, people are going to take interest.  Not just , "oh wow!" interest, but "Oh wow!  I like Brian William, I didn't know that happened to him.  I want to read more about that!"  <and then find nothing>  "....I think I'll create a twitter account!"

Or...

"Wait a minute, that mother fucker wasn't on my chopper when it went down and I thought I was about to die...I think I'll create a twitter account!"

Maybe these guys really are just like Ron Bergundy - sit at the desk, look pretty, and read what's on the teleprompter.  Otherwise dumb as a stump.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2015)

pardus said:


> This has the potential to be very bad for Mr Williams. Fuck'm.


 
I hope it is, but he'd join several who made up stories or stole from others, but never paid a price for being an asshole.

We can become enraged all we want, but nothing will come of this tale.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Muppet (Feb 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I hope it is, but he'd join several who made up stories or stole from others, but never paid a price for being an asshole.
> 
> We can become enraged all we want, but nothing will come of this tale.



Agreed. Instead, people will make a big deal over a cop shooting some fucking shit stain (good shoot) and that will be big news. The first story will be on the back burner. (no cop shot anybody / just making a point)...

F.M.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 5, 2015)

pardus said:


> "To Joseph, Lance, Jonathan, Pate, Michael and all those who have posted: You are absolutely right and I was wrong. In fact, I spent much of the weekend thinking I'd gone crazy. I feel terrible about making this mistake, especially since I found my OWN WRITING about the incident from back in '08, and I was indeed on the Chinook behind the bird that took the RPG in the tail housing just above the ramp. Because I have no desire to fictionalize my experience (we all saw it happened the first time) and no need to dramatize events as they actually happened, I think the constant viewing of the video showing us inspecting the impact area -- and the fog of memory over 12 years -- made me conflate the two, and I apologize. I certainly remember the armored mech platoon, meeting Capt. Eric Nye and of course Tim Terpak. Shortly after they arrived, so did the Orange Crush sandstorm, making virtually all outdoor functions impossible. I honestly don't remember which of the three choppers Gen. Downing and I slept in, but we spent two nights on the stowable web bench seats in one of the three birds. Later in the invasion when Gen. Downing and I reached Baghdad, I remember searching the parade grounds for Tim's Bradley to no avail. My attempt to pay tribute to CSM Terpak was to honor his 23+ years in service to our nation, and it had been 12 years since I saw him. The ultimate irony is: In writing up the synopsis of the 2 nights and 3 days I spent with him in the desert, I managed to switch aircraft. Nobody's trying to steal anyone's valor. Quite the contrary: I was and remain a civilian journalist covering the stories of those who volunteered for duty. This was simply an attempt to thank Tim, our military and Veterans everywhere -- those who have served while I did not."



I absolutely hate these celebrity non-apologies.  We get it - you want to protect your career and shit, but if you really, and I mean REALLY want to honor those who served just come the fuck out and say "Yeah, I wasn't there.  I fucked up and lied about it.  Sorry dudes."  Claiming that inspecting the area somehow caused him to conflate the two events is total horseshit.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I absolutely hate these celebrity non-apologies.  We get it - you want to protect your career and shit, but if you really, and I mean REALLY want to honor those who served just come the fuck out and say "Yeah, I wasn't there.  I fucked up and lied about it.  Sorry dudes."  Claiming that inspecting the area somehow caused him to conflate the two events is total horseshit.



Yep, probably the lamest "apology" I've heard to date.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We can become enraged all we want, but nothing will come of this tale.



You are certainly correct. That's why I don't lose sleep over these types of incidents.

The only satisfaction that I am able to get from these types of instances is the hope that one day he may Google his name and see that I think  he is a sack of pus.

Sometimes that's all I need to feel a little bit better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

Breaking News!

Photos coming in of Brian Williams participating in D-Day invasion!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 5, 2015)

I always though he was phony piece of shit just because of the way he talks. You think he talks the same way when he's sitting on the shitter? And watch how he holds his head. Always with the right side (his "good" side) toward the camera, like some spoiled Hollywood prima donna bitch. 

The fog of 12 years...unless you got hit in the head you remember _every _fuckin time you got shot at, forever. Until the alzheimers kicks in.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 5, 2015)

He's a douche.

In other news wasn't hiltery claiming the same?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

Michelle Malkin isn't cutting him any slack...

http://michellemalkin.com/


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 5, 2015)

Sad thing, is sitting in the desert waiting for parts should have been a good enough war story.

The (now retired) CSM allowing the story to linger should also get some criticism.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> He's a douche.
> 
> In other news wasn't hiltery claiming the same?


 
Yeah, though hers was in Bosnia I think. Mortar fire that never existed.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Yeah, though hers was in Bosnia I think. Mortar fire that never existed.



How dare you slander the good name of mrs Clinton sir!
It most certainly was real!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 5, 2015)

pardus said:


> How dare you slander the good name of mrs Clinton sir!
> It most certainly was real!


I like her original statement that if it was too dangerous for Bill then he sent her.  I remember thinking "he's trying to get you killed ya dumb bitch!"
Alas, he was unsuccessful.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> I like her original statement that if it was too dangerous for Bill then he sent her.  I remember thinking "he's trying to get you killed ya dumb bitch!"
> Alas, he was unsuccessful.



Don't worry, I'm sure he has back up plans ad nauseam!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

As you can imagine, Twitter and the internet are ass-raping Williams right now. daily Mail has collected some of the best memes:

LINK

This one is my favorite.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Time to bring in Will Ferrell to do the news. How could it be any worse than Williams for credability?


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm just glad Mr. Williams survived the Little Big Horn.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 5, 2015)

The public humiliation is the biggest punishment he can get.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm just glad Mr. Williams survived the Little Big Horn.



I'm just glad Mr . Williams survived the sinking of the Titanic.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 5, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I'm just glad Mr . Williams survived the sinking of the Titanic.



Likewise the sinking of the Lusitania (film at 11).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 5, 2015)

I've got a shot down helicopter story.

My buddy Luke Petrik was working for BW when their bird got shot down.  AQ on the ground executed the 2 survivors of the impact.

The end.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 5, 2015)

@Ranger Psych -   I took a moment and Googled Luke's name and did some reading, I'm not posting any link as it is not my place to do so, but it is clear that Luke Petrik was a good man and well loved.
I'm sorry for the loss of your friend -  especially under the circumstances in which he was killed.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 5, 2015)

And it is business as usual at NBC News, with Williams still reading the prompter as if nothing has happened.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 5, 2015)

Sperm Donor survived, our best friend died. This is why I want to face fuck BW with a heavy brick covered in broken glass and battery acid. I literally am angry enough to end his miserable life because of his fucking lies.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 5, 2015)

It was years ago, still sucks and the sentiments appreciated.  Just thought it was germane to the subject, since there's "no shit" and "horse shit"...


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> I've got a shot down helicopter story.
> 
> My buddy Luke Petrik was working for BW when their bird got shot down.  AQ on the ground executed the 2 survivors of the impact.
> 
> The end.



I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2015)

The PTSD made him do it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 5, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> The PTSD made him do it.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tter-cyberstalking-says-bit-war-veterans.html
Can't ever forget about this story.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2015)

Raptor said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tter-cyberstalking-says-bit-war-veterans.html
> Can't ever forget about this story.



Nope ;)

http://www.havokjournal.com/culture/ptsd-trauma-is-not-drama/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 5, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Nope ;)
> 
> http://www.havokjournal.com/culture/ptsd-trauma-is-not-drama/


Too bad these things actually happened. Now I can only imagine what Duffel Blog would have done with a story like these.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2015)

Tom Brokaw is not amused:
http://pagesix.com/2015/02/05/tom-brokaw-wants-brian-williams-fired/


----------



## RetPara (Feb 6, 2015)

Good on Brokaw.....


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Tom Brokaw is not amused:
> http://pagesix.com/2015/02/05/tom-brokaw-wants-brian-williams-fired/


I changed my mind.

The story says he was called out earlier, and kept spouting the tale.

Suspension while they validate some of his other stories.

He's toast, they may take awhile to let him go (must save face), but I believe he is toast.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 6, 2015)

Raptor said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tter-cyberstalking-says-bit-war-veterans.html
> Can't ever forget about this story.


Relevant:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2015)

NBC launching an investigation! It's a start...I'm glad I sent the e-mail that I did. If you haven't get on it!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/...n-question/22980005/

_NBC News confirmed Friday that it's investigating chief anchor Brian Williams over his now-retracted statement that he was in a helicopter in Iraq that was hit by enemy fire and forced to land._


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Blizzard (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> NBC launching an investigation! It's a start...I'm glad I sent the e-mail that I did. If you haven't get on it!
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/...n-question/22980005/
> 
> _NBC News confirmed Friday that it's investigating chief anchor Brian Williams over his now-retracted statement that he was in a helicopter in Iraq that was hit by enemy fire and forced to land._


What exactly is there to investigate?

He lied, admitted he lied, and they've likely known he lied from nearly day one...seems pretty straight forward.   The question really is, what are the going to do about it?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2015)

@Blizzard 
1:  He NEVER admitted that he lied. He 'mis-remembered' or 'got the choppers conflated,' whatever THAT is supposed to mean. He never came out and admitted that he made the story up; he is just implying heavily that it was all an innocent and understandable memory slip.

2:  Now they are investigating his prior claims. Specifically whether he was really in a position to see "bodies floating by" when he was covering Katrina.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 6, 2015)

Me thinks they are moving forward post haste in condemning him because of the fact that his "brothers and sisters" in the same industry are calling him out. 

I would like to hope they are doing it to "keep their house clean", but I'm not sure if that is actually the case or not.

Regardless, he needs to go since he has gone full clown.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 6, 2015)

He's good...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2015)

*That's the ticket!
*


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2015)

I won't be happy until that prick is fired.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2015)

His Katrina coverage earned a number of awards. I think his peers can only take a certain level of lying when losing an industry-fellating trinket.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 7, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 12555



LMFAO. THAT'S FUCKED UP. LOL

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2015)

Gotta like that NY POST!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 7, 2015)

When he was a volunteer fireman he crawled through a burning building to rescue two puppies. When he was covering Katrina he saw a guy jump to his death from the 4th level of the Superdome. 

Wait, no he didn't.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/07/brian-williams-leave_n_6637072.html?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## Grunt (Feb 7, 2015)

Good riddance.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Poccington (Feb 7, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 12555



You have just won the Internet. That is fantastic.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## CDG (Feb 7, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/07/brian-williams-leave_n_6637072.html?utm_hp_ref=tw



Translation:  I didn't think it would be this big of a deal.  Knowing the short attention span of the general public, I'm going to voluntarily take leave for a little, which should save my job overall.  Once all the hullabaloo dies down, I'll come back and no one outside of veteran circles will really notice. Golden.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## pardus (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope the pressure continues and the dirtbag is replaced permanently.


----------



## AWP (Feb 7, 2015)

A shame this war is "over" because if he really wanted to make amends he'd live at a COP in N2K or down in Helmand for 6 months, trolling for IED's if he wanted a hot shower or meal.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 7, 2015)

CDG said:


> Translation:  I didn't think it would be this big of a deal.  Knowing the short attention span of the general public, I'm going to voluntarily take leave for a little, which should save my job overall.  Once all the hullabaloo dies down, I'll come back and no one outside of veteran circles will really notice. Golden.


.......

or it's a way to quietly remove him.


----------



## pardus (Feb 7, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> .......
> 
> or it's a way to quietly remove him.



I sincerely hope so!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 7, 2015)

Williams is getting slaughtered on the Internet right now.
At least he still has that hot daughter.
http://www.havokjournal.com/nation/bye-bye-bri-bri-brian-williams-choppergate/


----------



## Gunz (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 8, 2015)

This could be my new favorite!


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 8, 2015)

The meme's are awesome.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 8, 2015)

pardus said:


> How dare you slander the good name of mrs Clinton sir!
> It most certainly was real!



Was it seared in to her memory?  You know, like kerry's memories of VN were seared into his?

Screw the lot of them.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> .......
> 
> or it's a way to quietly remove him.



He needs to be publicly fired and humiliated.  None of this quiet bullshit.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm half expecting him to appear on SNL as a "bit", and then be back on Monday night news like nothing happened.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2015)

Has SNL done a skit on his made up stories yet?  If not, I hope they crush him!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey! I feel really, really bad for Bri, Bri..............................:-/:-". Never mind,  it's gone now; all better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2015)

Just seeing on Twitter that NBC is suspending him for 6 Months.  Trying to get a link


----------



## medicchick (Feb 10, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just seeing on Twitter that NBC is suspending him for 6 Months.  Trying to get a link



There ya go.  It's even without pay.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/11/b...ams-suspended-by-nbc-news-for-six-months.html


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 10, 2015)

They will watch the ratings, improvement or no change and he is gone.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2015)

Some of his lapdogs are now trying to deflect the incoming by demanding that the media should instead be investigating why America was misled into the Iraq war.

In other words, all this furor over Brian Williams is Bush's fault. The train of logic is back at the same station. :whatever:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 12, 2015)

Oooh...I like this one.  What say you "those who could know"...was Brian Williams drinkin' buddies with the SEAL's?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...claims-gifted-piece-helicopter-used-raid.html


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 12, 2015)

Damn.  He is absolutely being raked over the coals.  Not that that's a bad thing, mind you, but the dude has to feel about 6" tall right now.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tales, stories, and all manner of accusations are going to fly about Mr Williams. I doubt we'll be hearing much from the accused, and admitted liar. He's likely done for as a trusted person. Question now is how deep will this cut him? Will his marrage survive? Will he be the replacement on "The Daily Show"? Will he return as Lazarus, walking on water once more? Time will tell, and it'll be fun to watch for a few weeks.


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Damn.  He is absolutely being raked over the coals.  Not that that's a bad thing, mind you, but the dude has to feel about 6" tall right now.


 
Assuming he has a soul or conscience, any ability to feel remorse for his actions. Given his track record, I'm skeptical.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Blizzard (Feb 13, 2015)

[URL='http://www.cnn.com/2015/02/13/opinion/bergen-brian-williams-seal-team-six/index.html']CNN: Did Brian Williams embed with SEAL Team 6?[/URL]

[URL='http://[/SIZE']





			
				CNN said:
			
		

> On May 3, 2011, just two days after the daring U.S. Navy SEAL Team 6 raid that killed Osama bin Laden in Pakistan, Williams said on his NBC News show, "Now, people might be hearing about SEAL Team 6. I happen to have the great honor of flying into Baghdad with them at the start of the war."...
> 
> ...
> William has made further claims about his purportedly tight relationship with the men of SEAL Team 6, saying on the "Late Show With David Letterman" in January 2013, "About six weeks after the Bin Laden raid, I got a white envelope and in it was a thank-you note, unsigned. And in it was a piece of the fuselage of the blown-up Black Hawk in that courtyard. Sent to me by one of my friends."



Next he'll have a book telling how he was #3 in the stack up the stairs in Abbottabad.

Douche.[/URL]


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Damn.  He is absolutely being raked over the coals.  Not that that's a bad thing, mind you, but the dude has to feel about 6" tall right now.



And he should.  NO sympathy.  I'm sick of reporters MAKING the news instead of reporting it.  Screw him, he should be FIRED.


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe Williams is "The Shooter"....


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe Williams is "The Shooter"....



Naaaah. He's too big a pussy to even hold a gun. Even he knows he couldn't make that lie believable.


----------



## pardus (Feb 16, 2015)

Hitler is not happy...


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 16, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Maybe Williams is "The Shooter"....



He hasn't written a book on it yet so doubtful.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 17, 2015)

The fucking best one so far!!!!!







F.M.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2015)

What's a beyonce?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 17, 2015)

Some hooker.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2015)

What the hell? Just when you think he can't go any lower, you see this. All of his stories, all of his BS, and he sat on THAT board?

Pizza cutter.

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/nbc-s-brian-williams-resigns-from-medal-of-honor-foundation-1.330471



> WASHINGTON — Suspended NBC news anchor Brian Williams has resigned his long-time position on the Congressional Medal of Honor Foundation board of directors, the group announced on its website.
> Williams had since 2006 served in the position on the foundation board, an outreach group formed by Medal of Honor recipients that is designed to perpetuate the award’s legacy, according to an undated statement by co-chairmen Jack Jacobs and Bruce Whitman, as well as President and CEO Ron Rand.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 20, 2015)

Sounds like O'Reilly has been making up shit too.


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 20, 2015)

Williams = fecal matter


----------



## medicchick (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Gypsy (Feb 23, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Sounds like O'Reilly has been making up shit too.



O'Reilly is a news commentator.  Williams is supposed to be a news reporter.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 23, 2015)

No, O'Reilly is a reporter too. Trained and worked.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 23, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> No, O'Reilly is a reporter too. Trained and worked.



You really call Inside Edition a news show?  Boy, the bar for being considered "news reporter" is set lower than I thought.  Just because you went to J school doesn't mean you actually are working as a reporter, depending on the gig.  His current show, The O'Reilly Factor, is a vehicle for him to deliver his opinion on current events, just like The Daily Show is for Jon Stewart.  Think of it as a televised op-ed piece, and you'd be closer to the truth.  If he were sitting in front of the camera at midday, simply reading off the headlines as they come up on the teleprompter, then yes, you could say that he was working as a reporter for Fox.  But he's not doing that.  He's rattling off his opinion on why So and So is a pinhead, how Action X is the death of America, Mr. John Doe is truly a patriot, etc.  Agree with him or not, it is his OPINION, not a straightforward reporting of the facts.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2015)

O'Reilly's a dirtbag and the only thing he's given to this world is "Fuck it, we'll do it live."

I won't defend the turd, but I do find the "discovery" of his lies to be a bit curious. It is as if Williams meltdown required the Left to find some fault with someone on the Right. Maybe that's a bit too Grassy Knoll for everyone, and I certainly cannot nor will not justify O'Reilly's pack of lies, but the timing?

Jon Stewart has more journalistic credibility to me than Billy O...and Stewart's a comic. O'Reilly repeats one lie for several decades, people just now "discover" it, and that's supposed to be in the same class as "Lian" Williams?

And yet people easily forget Hillary when these stories break...


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 23, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> You really call Inside Edition a news show?  Boy, the bar for being considered "news reporter" is set lower than I thought.  Just because you went to J school doesn't mean you actually are working as a reporter, depending on the gig.  His current show, The O'Reilly Factor, is a vehicle for him to deliver his opinion on current events, just like The Daily Show is for Jon Stewart.  Think of it as a televised op-ed piece, and you'd be closer to the truth.  If he were sitting in front of the camera at midday, simply reading off the headlines as they come up on the teleprompter, then yes, you could say that he was working as a reporter for Fox.  But he's not doing that.  He's rattling off his opinion on why So and So is a pinhead, how Action X is the death of America, Mr. John Doe is truly a patriot, etc.  Agree with him or not, it is his OPINION, not a straightforward reporting of the facts.



Considering the things he allegedly has done happened when he was working as a reporter then yeah, I think it's completely the same. 

http://www.theguardian.com/media/20...lly-accused-of-exaggerating-war-zone-exploits


----------



## Grunt (Feb 23, 2015)

These types of incidents just serve as proof of what I have always believed when it has come to news anchors....

Verify, verify, verify...just because they said it...doesn't mean it's true.

Verify it all through multiple sources because they all put their spin on the same story.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2015)

"But...but...but, someone else will go on the air with the story before us!?!?!?!"


----------



## AWP (Mar 12, 2015)

Rather than start a new thread, here's another wonderful NBC News moment:

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-after-quarantine-scandal/?intcmp=latestnews



> NEW YORK – NEW YORK (AP) — Dr. Nancy Snyderman said Thursday that she's leaving her job as chief medical editor for NBC News, six months after unleashing public anger for failing to observe a quarantine after covering the Ebola epidemic last fall.
> 
> Snyderman was asked to observe a voluntary 21-day quarantine in her New Jersey home following her return from Liberia, where she briefly worked with Ashoka Mukpo, a cameraman who caught the virus and recovered after coming back to the U.S. for treatment.
> But she was observed getting takeout food near her home, prompting New Jersey authorities to make her quarantine mandatory. NBC was flooded with angry comments about her actions, which also angered her bosses.


 
Vermin.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 25, 2015)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/2...rian-williams-embellished.html?_r=0&referrer=

If he donated a house to a homeless vet for every lie he's told, there would no longer be any homeless vets left on the street.


----------



## AKkeith (Apr 25, 2015)

This article says At Least 10 Embellished Stories!

http://m.ktuu.com/money/nbc-finds-at-least-10-brian-williams-embellishments/32570490


----------



## Grunt (Apr 25, 2015)

This is one of those instances whereby if someone went back and conducted some serious fact checking on him...it could be limitless to what they find.

There is no telling when his integrity was initially thrown aside for the sake of the story -- whether truthful or embellished upon.

Truly sad story.


----------



## pardus (Apr 25, 2015)

Then by all rights when should never see this lying POS's face on TV again. Let's hope!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2015)

If Mr Williams comes back, with the blessing of the MSM, I would consider our press is more like Pravda. Our press has way too much influence on daily lives, the impact of "reporting"  needs to be kept at reporting, and not shaping/creating the news.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 26, 2015)

I think they are happy to have a reason for shit-canning him.
Wonder what his next career will be?


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 26, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Wonder what his next career will be?



If the Hilldebeast gets elected, I'd be willing to bet White House press secretary.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> If the Hilldebeast gets elected, I'd be willing to bet White House press secretary.



Wouldn't that be cute . It would be a logical choice for them, making his boss look to be beyond reproach. Same thinking used in selecting Gaffing Joe, Dan Quayle, maybe even Agnew.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

**UPDATE**

In a shocking turn of events, a 64 hour back and forth between Brian Williams and Bill O'Reilly ended when an unannounced bro-brah said, and I quote, "Pics or GTFO."

Both NBC and Fox News have declined comment.


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2015)

If this is to be believed...some of us more or less called it.

http://money.cnn.com/2015/06/17/media/brian-williams-nbc/index.html



> Williams will not be returning to the "NBC Nightly News" anchor chair, the people said. Instead he will have a new role; the details of it are unknown to all but a very small number of executives.


----------



## pardus (Jun 17, 2015)

The prick will still be earning a boatload of money. Fuck him, and fuck NBC.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Not of any surprise, really. If HRC wins her hubby's chair in November, I can see Mr. Williams very well qualified to fill the roll of Press Sec, or Sec of State. There are several quotes I can think of, but I like this one:  



,.


----------



## pardus (Jun 18, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Not of any surprise, really. If HRC wins her hubby's chair in November, I can see Mr. Williams very well qualified to fill the roll of Press Sec, or Sec of State. There are several quotes I can think of, but I like this one:



I wish I could both agree with and hate this post, because I do...


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 18, 2015)

I have to believe a tool like that will have some bad karma.... It's only a matter of time.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> I have to believe a tool like that will have some bad karma.... It's only a matter of time.



Just not soon enough nor will anyone learn from this sad tale.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 20, 2016)

**Bump**

Just ...well, just because.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 20, 2016)

Centermass said:


> **Bump**
> 
> Just ...well, just because.



That is a SERIOUS job of editing.  Have to wonder how long something like that takes to put together.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That is a SERIOUS job of editing.  Have to wonder how long something like that takes to put together.



It depends on how well your meds are working with your schizophrenia  .


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> There are several quotes I can think of, but I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ,.



And in such a world gone paperless, sponges and selfie sticks become precious commodities. The Romans knew this...


----------

